# Can use NCS to add MINI connected(S6NMA)?



## troylees (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi all, I have a MINI coupe R58 with visual boost, but no mini connected. I ask my dealer to upgrade it, but they said those only after 2012.7 support in China.
so is it available to upgrade/add/enable MINI connected via NCS/WinKFP/... ? Thanks in advanced!


----------

